# Hello from L.A.



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* pacnate. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!  :cheers:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk!!!!!!* :cheers:


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign: to AT
from Missouri.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

I've already gained a lot of information from here at AT. I'm like a sponge right now!

Thanks for all the help guys. And thanks for being so patient with us newbys!!


----------

